# Stimmt es, dass Fische sich der Größe des Aquariums anpassen?



## Küstensegler (23. Nov. 2015)

Hier mal der Link zum Bericht vom NDR2-Wissensexperte Christoph Drösser zum o.a. Thema.
welches hier ja immer mal wieder hochploppt.
Ich behaupte mal, dass sich die Aussage auch auf Fische im Teich übertragen lässt.
http://www.ndr.de/ndr2/programm/podcast2958.html

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## fiseloer (23. Nov. 2015)

Ich kann es nicht beweisen aber nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, hat die Größe des Teichs nichts mit dem Wachstum der Fische zu tun.
Eher sind es schlechte Bedingungen in kleinen Teichen, die den Fisch am Wachstum hindern. So wurde es ja auch in dem Beitrag über Aquarienfische gesagt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2015)

So lange wie das selbst große Aquarien, also dieses wie in Stralsund bei Ihren Rundgängen behaupten, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Sprich die bleiben in kleinen Becken auch klein oder auch nicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2015)

Hi Carlo,

ja, läßt sich auch auf Gartenteiche übertragen. Wenn nicht ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist liegt das das Goldfische mit 10 Jahren immer noch 15(20)cm haben auch nur indirekt an der Teichgröße, der Auslöser sind ebenfalls schlechte Bedingungen für die Fische

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (23. Nov. 2015)

Toll , jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich nur 1,58 m bin, mein Kinderzimmer war zu klein


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Nov. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Toll , jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich nur 1,58 m bin, mein Kinderzimmer war zu klein


Hättest mal ein Fenster auf gemacht. 

Fest steht wohl das Fische auch in kleinen Becken weiter wachsen, wenn die Becken mit Frischwasser durchspült sind und Nahrungsmittel genug zur Verfügung stehen.
* defekter Link entfernt *

*Der ungünstigste von mehreren Faktoren bestimmt das Wachstum*


----------



## lollo (24. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sprich die bleiben in kleinen Becken auch klein oder auch nicht


Hallo,

sehe ich genau so, denn, wenn sie nicht klein bleiben konnten, sind sie von den großen gefressen worden.


----------



## Küstensegler (24. Nov. 2015)

Aktuallisierter Link:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teich4You (24. Nov. 2015)

Können mit einem kleinen Teich also immer ungünstige Faktoren unterstellt werden, die die Fische am Wachstum hindern?
Ist die Aussage, das die Fische im kleinen Teich kleiner bleiben, dann nicht wahr?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2015)

Hi Flo,

es geht ja um die falsche Aussage "der Fisch paßt sich - selbstständig und ganz bewußt -  der Becken-/Teichgröße an"

und net um "bei schlechten Bedingungen in zu kleinen Teich/Aquarien zwingt die Natur die Fische das biologische Notfallprogramm "Verbuttung" zu betreiben"

Verbuttung passiert ja auch in größeren Gewässern wenn da was net stimmt (z.B zu viele Fische einer Art drin sind - weil viele Angler ja lieber __ Hechte, __ Zander, Welse, große __ Barsche, Forellen mitnehmen als das "Dreckszeuch" a la Karauschen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Bleie ect. - und dann das das Futter net mehr reicht)


----------



## Teich4You (24. Nov. 2015)

Jo dann passt die Definition tatsächlich nicht. Denn selbstständig und freiwillig passt sich wohl kein Fisch an. Wenn dann ist es eine Reaktion auf Bedingungen.


----------



## Michael H (24. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Shit , und ich wollte mir schon ein paar Koi für mein 19 Liter Nano Becken kaufen .


----------



## Teich4You (24. Nov. 2015)

Nano-Koi? Nice!


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nano-Koi? Nice!


Kein Problem
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjs0eq69qnJAhVDJQ8KHQ7bBLIQ9QEIIzAC

Aber so 60 bis 100 Liter sollte man Ihnen gönnen.


----------



## lollo (25. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

haben die denn auch Barteln? 
Diese haben keine.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fischboerse.de/inserate/images_archive/84170157229892011185124/koi_schwerttraeger.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fischboerse.de/koi-schwerttr%C3%A4ger-_23955_archiv.html&h=313&w=500&tbnid=x7l8pk0phXpyTM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=144&usg=__Rf0qa1tBCrxRWSexTs_U8eGNJTM=&docid=GxxRKd5VuxIucM&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjs0eq69qnJAhVDJQ8KHQ7bBLIQ9QEIIzAC
> 
> Aber so 60 bis 100 Liter sollte man Ihnen gönnen.





lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> haben die denn auch Barteln?
> Diese haben keine.



Hi,

diese Pterophyllum scalare Zuchtformen sind doch grauenhaft. Verzüchtet das sie sich nicht mal mehr richtig mit Artgenossen verständigen können da ihnen die Streifen fehlen (diee dienen ja nicht nur der Tarnung zwischen Ästen ect. sondern durch Farbänderungen in den Streifen auch der  Kommunikation untereinander)

@Torsten: schreib das aber bloß net in Aquarienforen, sonst gibt da Ärger (net nur von Champsochromis)

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (25. Nov. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Aktuallisierter Link:
> * defekter Link entfernt *



Also das mit dem Bauch kann ich bestätigen , ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, je grösser das Volumen um so besser für den Fisch

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die dienen ja nur der Tarnung zwischen Ästen ect. sondern durch Farbänderungen in den Streifen auch der Kommunikation untereinander


Hallo Frank, ich glaub da fehlt ein: "nicht" = nicht nur


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2015)

Hi Rene,

ja stimmt

MfG Frank.


----------



## Petta (25. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
dann möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben..............................

Ich hatte vor Jahren ein 240 ltr. und ein Freund ein 600 ltr. Aquarium. Wir haben uns beide zur selben Zeit einen blauen Antennenwels in gleicher 
Größe gekauft. Der Züchter sagte uns sie wären aus dem gleichen Schlupf.
Nun meine  Frage :

wie kommt es das bei fast gleicher Wasserqualität(mini minimaler Unterschied ) meiner ca.16cm groß war und seiner ca.40cm.
Ich meine,und da stehe ich nicht alleine das das was mit der Beckengröße zu tun hat..............................


----------



## Patrick K (25. Nov. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> meiner ca.16cm groß war und seiner ca.40cm



ja ja 40 cm , ich glaube das ist eher WUNSCHDENKEN      




Petta schrieb:


> Ich meine,und da stehe ich nicht alleine das das was mit der Beckengröße zu tun hat



Ich meine  so  wohl als auch , warum wird der eine Bruder gross und schlank und der andere ähhh mehr so wie ich ,Kräftig mit dicken Armen

Mama hat ja für ALLE gekocht und das Haus war ja auch das selbe (und der Vater auch).....

salve Patrick


----------



## fiseloer (25. Nov. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> (und der Vater auch).....



Hast Du das schriftlich ?


----------



## Patrick K (25. Nov. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Hast Du das schriftlich ?




Mmmmh  jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Wir haben uns beide zur selben Zeit einen blauen Antennenwels in gleicher
> Größe gekauft. Der Züchter sagte uns sie wären aus dem gleichen Schlupf.
> Nun meine Frage :
> 
> ...


Der hat dir einen Antennewels verkauft und deinem Kumpel etwas anderes. Größten Blauen Antennenwels den ich je gesehen habe war so 25 cm. Stammte aus meiner Zucht und war bei einem Bekannten im Aquarium ca. 15 bis 17 Jahre alt. Erst mit einigen Guppy später noch mindestens 7 Jahre alleine. War ein 60 Liter Becken. Wasser eher grenzwertig. Licht war seit mindestens 2 Jahren kaputt als ich das ganze Becken ins Auto gestellt bekommen habe. Der Fisch hat bei mir im 450 noch ca. 2 Jahre gelebt.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> @Torsten: schreib das aber bloß net in Aquarienforen, sonst gibt da Ärger (net nur von Champsochromis)
> 
> MfG Frank


Habe ich glaube ich schon mal irgendwo los gelassen. Gibt auch noch irgendwo einen Link zu dem Versuch mit dem Frischwasser. Champsochromis ??? Frank muss ich den "__ Barsch" kennen. In welchem Aquarienforum treibst du dich den ggf. rum ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2015)

Hi Peter,

das lag eindeutig daran das das 2 völlig unterschiedliche Arten waren
.
Der braune Antennenwels (Ancistrus spec. der 0815 Aquarium-__ Wels (fast immer als blauer Antennenwels gehandelt obwohl der Ancistrus dolichopterus (L183) ne ganz andere Art ist) wird seine 15-18cm, der "echte" blaue Antennenwels (L183) -25cm. Das andere war wohl ein Hypostomus Jungtier oder andere große Harnischwelsart - als Jungtiere sehen sich viele Harnischwelse recht ähnlich und daher können auch mal verschiedene Arten vermischt im Händlerbecken landen wenns Personal net aufpaßt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2015)

Hi Torsten,

in mehreren

Zierfisch Forum
aquaristik talk
Aquariumforum.de

bei letzteren hatte die Tage nämlich ein Mitglied Totto einen Mitglied Xeno hier unser Teichforum bei der Hilfe seiner Gartenteich/Besatzplanung verlinkt. Da hab ich an dich gedacht
wenn Du das warst. Champsochromis = __ Knoblauchkröte. Ein weiteren von hier, Mirko (Epalzeorhynchos) treibt sich da jedenfalls auch rum

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (26. Nov. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> sondern durch Farbänderungen in den Streifen auch der Kommunikation untereinander


Hallo Frank,

vielleicht haben sie durch die Evolution auch eine andere Art von Kommunikation gelernt, und haben ein Smartphon, 
wie bei den jungen Menschen, die sich auch nur noch darüber verständigen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2015)

Da ich mich fast Überall wo es möglich ist als Totto anmelde werde ich es wohl gewesenen sein . 



Wenn es nicht geht dann eben als Tottoabs


----------

